# Echo vs Stihl Pole Saw Question



## deerjw (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm considering purchasing a 12" pole saw and was wondering which one was best. I've been told that the pole on the Echo is better than the Stihl, but the Stihl has the more powerful motor. When it comes to saws, I've found you guys really know what you're talking about. Please share the pros and cons of both of these saws. Thanks.


----------



## weimedog (Mar 24, 2009)

We have both at work. The Echo is lighter the Stihl "4-mix" has more grunt. Quite a bit more actually than the echo we have.

I have both at home as well. My older echo won't die.....I wish it would so I could rationalize getting a newer Stihl! But it just keeps running.

I also have a Stihl KM130R with a few attachments. The one most impressive is the hedge trimmer attachment. Amazing tool...and that Stihl has real power to drive it thru the tall grass and brambles that grow around our fence line....

I'd buy a Stihl now given the choice and dollars for equal performance..but would buy an Echo if they were cheaper for comperable power.

You can't go wrong with any model from either company....so price/performance and how much you like your dealer have to come into play here.


----------



## Slamm (Mar 24, 2009)

I want a pole saw as well, how is the Stihl 130 Kombi pole saw attachment as compared to a dedicated pole saw only?

Thanks for any info.

Sam


----------



## weimedog (Mar 24, 2009)

Slamm said:


> I want a pole saw as well, how is the Stihl 130 Kombi pole saw attachment as compared to a dedicated pole saw only?
> 
> Thanks for any info.
> 
> Sam




All I can say is my 130 is awesome..


----------



## xxl (Mar 24, 2009)

Echo i think has a strong shaft extension . Ech has a 5 foot extension that will reach up to 17 feet and they more cutting attachments for theirs. Echo no valves but i have never had a problem with my stihl. I think its realy just presonal prefernce both are good


----------



## thejdman04 (Mar 24, 2009)

I would get the one with the best local dealer, Id try to go with the stihl too though, more power is alot better, those things arent over powered to start with.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 24, 2009)

I have had the Echo Power Pruner for over 10 years now and it has been fantastic. I have cracked the oil tank twice but this saw has led a hard life. The engine has never failed me. I also have a KM130 but only with a hedger.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 24, 2009)

Can't speak for the echo but my 131 is awesome. I even run a 14 inch bar on it sometimes. All the torque you will ever need. Easy to start and less tiring if you get the stihl harness that supports it.


----------



## deerjw (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments. What about the handle on the Echo? It seems like this would make it much easier to handle than the Stihl.


----------



## xxl (Mar 24, 2009)

I have used both i think wich ever one you buy you will develop a feel for it


----------



## teacherman (Mar 24, 2009)

Power Pruner has an Echo motor. Superior shaft, a large diameter fiber glass extendable with metal inner sleeve. Light and strong. Also have a bolt-on extension. Goes out to about 20 feet. Saw head is a bit lame, has always leaked oil. Motor is OK for what it is. Be nice to adapt a large 4 mix on this rig, but not likely to happen......


----------



## rmh3481 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have the Echo telescoping unit with the 5ft extension. The length is 17 feet plus your height which is about 20 feet from your waist. Stihl doesnt sell an extension for theirs, or at least didnt. Never had any trouble with it, used it a good bit too.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------

